# elgin



## dave the wave (Jan 12, 2012)

http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/bik/2795952737.html  good luck.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks dtw

Catfish, is this in your neck of the woods?
Chris


----------



## Lrggarge (Jan 12, 2012)

dave the wave said:


> http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/bik/2795952737.html  good luck.




Someone from my office looked that bike up today (we have a few guys who are looking for classic bikes) and he told me the owner is asking $1,000 plus.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 12, 2012)

*Help from a Bostonian!*

I made an offer on this bike that has been accepted now I would appreciate some assistance form a Massachusetts local to pick it up and harbor it (pun intended) for me until Copake.
Please lmk if you could help by pm or email.
Thanks, Chris
cd_holmes@yahoo.com


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jan 12, 2012)

Robbed again!?!  geez...she said she would get back to me right away & told me that she would drop it off at a bike shop for me....

man, can't get a break.


----------



## yeshoney (Jan 12, 2012)

Dude,
Don't feel bad I made an offer to and I thought I was close on the price and I was gonna go pick it up.  I sent my email in barely an hour after it was posted too.  Vultures out there!  LOL

Joe


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 13, 2012)

I opened up a direct channel with the seller, made an offer based on my assessment of the bicycle and the situation to obtain it, and fortunately, Dean replied to my calls for help making it all possible.
Nothing about my pursuit of this bicycle was devious...it was all very straightforward.
I apologize if anyone feels robbed, and yes, there is competition for nice bicycles out there, just sometimes there is a face to your opponent.
Chris


----------



## kz1000 (Jan 13, 2012)

Scrubbinrims, It sounds like you did the honorable thing and "talked" rather than email back and forth and you offered a "Fair" price rather than a lowball offer. Good for you, those that step up get the goodies.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 14, 2012)

*Congrats, What did you buy?*



scrubbinrims said:


> I opened up a direct channel with the seller, made an offer based on my assessment of the bicycle and the situation to obtain it, and fortunately, Dean replied to my calls for help making it all possible.
> Nothing about my pursuit of this bicycle was devious...it was all very straightforward.
> I apologize if anyone feels robbed, and yes, there is competition for nice bicycles out there, just sometimes there is a face to your opponent.
> Chris




Hey Chris, way to go! I'm sure many of us have been in this situation  when trying to make a purchase, I sure have. The phone is king when negotiating. The links is down, what did you buy?
Ivo


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 14, 2012)

Balloontyre said:


> Hey Chris, way to go! I'm sure many of us have been in this situation  when trying to make a purchase, I sure have. The phone is king when negotiating. The links is down, what did you buy?
> Ivo




Thanks.

Here is the bicycle...






Chris


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jan 14, 2012)

I wasn't saying anything negative about being "robbed"...just that I was beatin to the punch...it happens....there's always others out there & now I'm working on another!  & then after that, another, & another....it really is just an obsession!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 14, 2012)

*Similar bike on eBay*

Very similar bike on eBay 120844048504 looks a little more beat up but still nice


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 15, 2012)

*a rose by any other name*

The bike currently on ebay does look similar and must have been the end of the line for singletube motorbike style frames..the C prefix does correspond to 1938.
The top tube spacing is different and I do not believe the wider spacing on the ebay bike was designed for a tank.
No need for photoshop to depict this as I have a 37 similarly framed in my collection that has an accessorized tank.






Also the truss rod are painted versus chrome.

Chris


----------

